# Substrate: ADA Aquasoil or other?



## teija (Sep 30, 2010)

I'm looking into substrate for my next low-tech tank project (probably will not use CO2) and need some advice. 

In my Biocube I used black EcoComplete and generally was quite happy with that - if only I didn't have a huge algae outbreak that killed my plants I would probably have a lush tank.  

Since I don't want to do anything high-tech, I thought I'd at least make sure I start with a good substrate for some happier low-tech plants such as java fern, crypts, etc. I will only need a small portion so I'm considering getting the 3 litre bag of ADA Aquasoil Amazonia II. Has anyone used this? How do you rate it in comparison to the others on the market, and if you don't like it, which other brand would you recommend? Because I'll only be setting up a tank of 5 gallons or less, I won't need a full $30+ bag so will need a brand that sells smaller bags.

Thanks for your feedback!


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

If you're only going to grow those and not carpet plants, forget high tech substrates. Java Ferns don't need any substrate and crypts can use anything. I grew hundreds in a 10 gallon with plain gravel and black inert sand. Just get enough light and do a little column dosing and you'll grow as much as you want.


----------



## teija (Sep 30, 2010)

Good point! My crypts have been very happy in a 5g with regular gravel and the occasional ferts added. 

For the new tank I'm considering getting some small chain swords to provide some carpeting. They really took off in my Biocube (again, BEFORE the algae outbreak... wish I had my amanos back then!). I originally had them in regular gravel with a bit of ferts added but they never did as well.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

If you want to do chainswords (are you talking about E. tenellus?) then a richer substrate like Eco-complete will work best. I tried in gravel and the propagation was very slow, even with EI dosing. It was super rapid in my 15 gallon in EC, when the tank wasn't overrun by algae and neglect because of my business trips.

ADA AS would grow amazing carpeting plants, but you have to deal with the initial ammonia spike, so you'd have to plant and not stock it for a while, or do lot of water changes for a month. It's also quite a bit more $ for Eco-complete, and I don't think it's needed in your case.


----------



## tryumf_604 (Sep 18, 2010)

If your going ada..use I not II


----------



## teija (Sep 30, 2010)

Thanks everyone. What's the main difference between Ada 1 & 2? I read that 1 is more dusty, etc...?

Thanks for the heads-up about the ammonia spike 2wheels. I wouldn't have known it did that!


----------



## Guest (Oct 9, 2010)

i have aqua soil in my shrimp tank ... every plant from the very beginning has lived without me doing anything, no fertilizer and minimal light ... i am pretty happy with it but i have not tried the others mentioned :O)


----------



## MananaP (Apr 22, 2010)

teija said:


> Thanks everyone. What's the main difference between Ada 1 & 2? I read that 1 is more dusty, etc...?
> 
> Thanks for the heads-up about the ammonia spike 2wheels. I wouldn't have known it did that!


The only difference that i have heard from others is ADA 2 is softer thus mean they crumble faster. Also ADA II have bacter 100 which is good to boost start bacterial colony. IME ada 2 tends to cycle faster than ada 1.


----------

